# Who is your favorite Mexican?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

With the possibility of Mexicans being stuck on the southern side of the Great Great Wall of America, lets recognize your favorite Mexican.

Entertainer, Cheech Marin









Actor director, Edward James Olmos









Family Guy house keeping? Consuela









1970s-1980s hunk Erik Estrada









Modern hunky actor and host, Mario Lopez









Indigenous Mexican Dora the Explorer









Mean looking Chicano best know for his soldadera chest tat, Danny Trejo









Napoleon Dynamote's Pedro Sanchez









Pulp hero Zorro









Banned anthropomorphized mouse, Speedy Gonzales


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Chicano wrestler, Rey Mysterio









Actress/singer that makes you feel like a pedo, Selena Gomez









One of the best guitarists, Carlos Santana









La Bamba guy, Ritchie Valens









Comedian George Lopez









Alcoholic robot from the future, Bender









Former cholo, Suicide Squad's El Diablo









OP Nubly









None, Donald J. Trump 2016









Other Mexican


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Frida Kahlo








"I'd like to give you everything you've never had, but not even then would you know how beautiful it is to love you."

I was gonna say Danny Trejo, but he's already listed. How about Louis CK? Eh??









Gael Garcia Bernal










Diego Luna









Alfonso Cuaron, one of my top 10 modern (currently alive directors).









Edit: Sorry, I didn't know it was a poll. I thought this was a list thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably Guillermo del Toro.

Also relevant:










*edit:* ^^ Oh yeah and also Louis CK I always forget about him. And Gael Garcia Bernal because he has cute teeth.

From your list though Consuelo was pretty funny back when I watched Family Guy. I didn't know Bender was Mexican but him too.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

the guy on the tapatio bottle


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I second Guillermo del Toro - he navigates between being a great artist (Pan's Labyrinth, The Devil's Backbone) who can also express his inner geek (Hellboy, Pacific Rim). I'd love to visit Bleak House, too.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

"The whole world must learn of our peaceful ways. By force!" - Bender


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Aw, man, too many to choose from. I like Gabriel Iglesias:









But I also like his skinnier cousin, Cesar Millan:



















And who doesn't love Danny Trejo?









Honorary mention goes to @nubly!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Probably Guillermo del Toro.
> 
> Also relevant:
> 
> ...





SouthWest said:


> I second Guillermo del Toro - he navigates between being a great artist (Pan's Labyrinth, The Devil's Backbone) who can also express his inner geek (Hellboy, Pacific Rim). I'd love to visit Bleak House, too.


Seriously, how'd I drop that ball? He's one of my favorite director's of all time. And I agree. He's a very cool nerd.

Robert Rodriguez. Also a great director. Who didn't like Mexico Trilogy? Let alone the Sin City series, From Dusk Till Dawn and Planet Terror (Grindhouse)?


----------



## Comeatmebro (Sep 7, 2016)

El Chapo


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Agree with Guillermo del Toro, Louis CK, Alfonso Cuaron, Robert Rodriguez.

Also, Alejandro Gonzales Iñárritu, I started liking him when he only had 1 movie and his latest 2 movies are even better, furthermore since my name is Ali, I imagine that if I were a Mexican my name would be Alejandro. 

Also, Nick Diaz coz he's badass.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Bender is Mexican?

Also do half Mexicans count? I think I'd say Demi Lovato. I'll also go with everyone else and say Guillermo del toro.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Trump 2016


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The dudes from Molotov probably.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Gabriel Iglesias










I also liked Raymond Cruz as Tuco in Breaking Bad. (His love for his abuelita was so sweet in Better Call Saul)










There's telenovela actresses I liked like Marlene Favela in Zorro too, when I used to always watch soap operas when I was little.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Chico Felipe Cayetano Lopez Martinez y Gonzales


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Guillermo Del Toro









Jessica Alba. Her father side of the family is of Mexican descendant. 









Kat Von D! 









Salma Hayek 









Michael Trevino from vampire diaries 









Camila Cabello from fifth harmony 









Diego Luna 









George Lopez 









And a lot more!! but those have already been mentioned, just like a few of them from here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

LadyApathy said:


> Guillermo Del Toro


at first i was like "I dont know how to play this game"..but then I saw that and was like "nope, he wins". just look at his friggen glasses






I disagree on george lopez though..his scratchy voice (that hes doing on purpose) makes me want to do terrible things


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I dunno, I think I scored a few goals with Giovanni dos Santos on an old version of Pro Evolution Soccer, so I'll go with him.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Salma Hayek


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the cooks who run a little taqueria at the back of a Mexican grocery store. Delicious tacos de lengua.

edit: How could i forgot Richard Montañez, the man who invented Hot Cheetos?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Probably my coworker Alicia. She makes me laugh like crazy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guillermo del Toro


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@flyingMint


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

is the guy off the pringle tube Mexican? lol L


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Salma Hayek- Always thought she was pretty.

Rey Mysterio- Entertaining in the ring.

Danny Trejo- Always a great character actor.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

It's gotta be Tuco for me. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

*Hernan Cortés

*He's considered "Mexican", right?*








*


----------



## DirtyDiana (Oct 4, 2016)

*Selena Quintanilla Perez*

Queen of Tejano &#128150;


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

NoEgo said:


> *Hernan Cortés
> 
> *He's considered "Mexican", right?


Eww, no.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Cheech!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> is the guy off the pringle tube Mexican? lol L


:lol I thought he looked like a *******....or something.

Or a butler...a white one.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Emiliano Zapata


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Where is mexican national hero, Chespirito?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

TheOLDPrince said:


> Where is mexican national hero, Chespirito?


Entertaining the afterlife with Cantinflas.


----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

Dora's a *****. She never listened when I tried to help her.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

The guy who makes my quesadillas at my local burrito place


----------

